# Dfw trainer..?



## Ginstervr6 (Aug 25, 2014)

First off I think I have much if any money to spend.. 

I recently rescued a 2 year old female German Shepherd and in love lol.. 

She obviously has had some basic training.. She will do a few basic commands like sit and stay. . 

She stays right with me when not on a leash.. And walks a leash well.. 

I am just wanting to not let her training to go to waste and teach her a little more... 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

I highly recommend What a Great Dog! in Frisco. I'm not sure if that's close to you, but they have quite a few offerings - from Pet Manners, Rally or Obedience classes, Nose Work, Agility, and more! You can schedule a free evaluation with them to see which class to go into and discuss your training goals. I've been taking my dog, Red, there for almost a year and absolutely love it. The trainers are wonderful, the facility is nice, and the prices are competitive.


----------

